# Johnny Hollow



## One Eye'd Jack (Dec 5, 2007)

i don't know if anyone has heard of these guys, yet, but I JUST discovered these guys, just today!!! They've been around since 2003 but I was 'Stumbling' today and ran across a site called 'My Pet Skeleton'....

http://www.mypetskeleton.com/

I thought it was VERY COOL! and from there I discovered this band, 'Johnny Hollow'!
Here's the cover of their newest album...










Here's their website...

http://www.johnnyhollowmusic.com/flashindex2.html

I hope you like it as much as I did!!!!!!!
(DODDY... If you're reading this, I have to say that I thought of you when I heard these guys!!!)


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up to us, OEJ, I'll definitely give'em a listen! Very interesting album cover..


----------

